# Show us your meal, bulking season, cutting season..]]]]



## Burro (Dec 17, 2011)

now , your turn!!


----------



## Burro (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Burro (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Burro (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## Chubby (Dec 21, 2011)

Yum yum


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm not bulking anymore, but this is what it was like when I was:


----------



## vron247 (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow, mine must be nothing compared to these!
What are those stack of packets?


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 21, 2011)

Geez...I need to step my game up!  Great looking meals!

Oh yeah, don't be shy to share recipes...unless you payed a good amount of money to obtain them then that's okay.


----------



## Burro (Dec 21, 2011)

jajajaajj woaaaaaa!!! was amazing!!!!


----------



## Burro (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## Burro (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 21, 2011)

You know, I was going to start a thread today called, "Post pictures of your breakfast", but I ain't posting diddly squat now!  I am ashamed of myself, ha ha!


----------



## Burro (Dec 21, 2011)

jajajajaj a good one bra...


----------



## vancouver (Dec 21, 2011)

I Hate BurroI'm cutting.


----------



## Burro (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## Burro (Dec 21, 2011)

vancouver said:


> I Hate BurroI'm cutting.




its chicken ?


----------



## gearin up (Dec 21, 2011)

after all this Im sure you guys dont want to see 10oz of salmon and spinach salad with flax and balsamic. Yea Im cutting FML.


----------



## Burro (Dec 21, 2011)

gearin up said:


> after all this Im sure you guys dont want to see 10oz of salmon and spinach salad with flax and balsamic. Yea Im cutting FML.



i understand totally i was on cutting 7 months eating chicken breast rice  and white eggs and salad every single fucking day .!


----------



## Burro (Dec 21, 2011)

gearin up said:


> after all this Im sure you guys dont want to see 10oz of salmon and spinach salad with flax and balsamic. Yea Im cutting FML.




by the way , may ask you something.. can you show me your cutting diet please m8..? i will aprecciate it a lot


----------



## gearin up (Dec 21, 2011)

its really simple bro I do an induct with a keto  with a calorie cap based on my BMR for ten days. then 3 day clean carb up. Follow that with 6 weeks standard clean cut with a calorie cap 500-750 per day cal deficit based again on my bmr plus workload. then back to keto but only for 7 days with a 1 day carb up and clean again with deficit for 5 weeks. this usually gets me in single digit bf like 7-9% and go maintenance until I either resume a bulk cycle or decide to compete.


----------



## Chubby (Dec 21, 2011)

Every one keep posting more food pictures.  I love this thread.


----------



## SFW (Dec 21, 2011)

im cutting


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Dec 22, 2011)

vron247 said:


> Wow, mine must be nothing compared to these!
> What are those stack of packets?



I cant stand straight oatmeal out of the jug. So I get the Sugar free cinnamon roll flavored ones. I even add in some extra cinnamon! thats why it looks like its burnt, lol.


----------



## Burro (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Burro (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Merkaba (Dec 22, 2011)

Shit I just wish I could afford to eat that much during the week!


----------



## Burro (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## Burro (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## Burro (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## Burro (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## Burro (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## Burro (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## bb1129 (Dec 30, 2011)

looks delicious! niiiice Burro! 

time to grub..im out


----------



## gearin up (Dec 30, 2011)

Burro said:


>


 these meals would be fine Burro for the diet you are asking me about. you would just have to throw out the rice,crackers and red peppers. As long as you weigh it and track your macros.


----------



## owwwch (Dec 30, 2011)

now im hungry


----------



## hellrebel (Jan 2, 2012)

this fuckin thread make me droolin.


----------



## rayb (Jan 5, 2012)

Great thread!


----------



## Burro (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Burro (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Burro (Jan 19, 2012)

pizza omelette and black puddin


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

Woohoo!  FOOD PORN!


----------



## MrSlave (Jan 20, 2012)

Merkaba said:


> Shit I just wish I could afford to eat that much during the week!



My thoughts exactly. Damn these medical bills. All this food looks amazing too.


----------



## Burro (Feb 3, 2012)




----------

